# how to skin a plane



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

hey guys and gals my father is building a balsa wood plane and he cant figure out how to apply the skin...if anyone has a website or a how-to video or something can they send it to me, i really wanna help him with this.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Are you covering the plane with tissue paper, or thin balsa sheeting?


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

it is the tissue paper, he is having a hard time with


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK to cover your airplane...

I hope it's still a group of components, and not fully assembled.

Start with your tail. Rudder and Elevator. Paint all the surfaces with clear aerogloss dope. Gob it on. Let it set a FEW MINUTES ONLY. cut tissue to be a little oversize to cover ONE side and overlap the other side a little. use a 50-50 mix on Dope thinner and clear dope to paint thru the tissue to the wood. use your fingers to tighten the tissue. Lay it aside. Do this with all the tail pieces. after the parts set for about 15 minutes, paint over the forward and trailing edges with more clear dope. For the main wind, do the bottom of the wing first. Make sure all the spars are coated pretty good too since they will support the airfoil. Wait until you have done the top of the wing before gobbing the edges and spar tops with clear dope. The fuse will usually take 5-7 passes with a few strips of tissue to cover the body. After you have done the parts, let them sit for a day or so and then paint several heavy coats on the whole surfaces. These coats can be in the colors of your plane. Finally, use CA to assemble your plane. Balance it before trying to fly it.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.easybuiltmodels.com/tips.htm

The third link down is about applying tissue.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great link kitjunkie!! I did a basla model a couple of years ago,scale not to fly.... Be sure you place the tissue so it goes with the grain in the riight direction or it can shrink with wrinkles.. I apllied mine with white Elmers because the dope was just to bad smelling and I didn't need to fuel proof anything.. I also applied the tissue dry and then damped the paper with water on a paint brush after the glue dired, you don't need much..It is pretty cool to watch the tissue shrink and tighten up.. I started at the rear of the plane and worked my way foward so the over laps faced the rear of the plane. I also did it in panels to look real.. Instead of trying to do one single piece or two on the fuelage .. I also alternated sides so the paper wouldn't try to warp anything.... If you should make a mistake it is easy to dampen the glue with water and start over ....I then primered it and painted it as usual....Once you get the panels started it goes very smoothly. Have fun!!!


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

are there any sites with pictures?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

modelgeek said:


> Great link kitjunkie!!


I plan on building one soon. I haven't in about 20 years. I really enjoyed building them. I don't honestly know why I stopped. I had a couple planes that flew really well and one that, completely by accident, did a circular upward climb then floated back down in the same manner. 

uncleglenny, I don't know of any sites with photos of the tissue being applied. There are additional links at the link I posted. Look around some. Maybe you'll get lucky there.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

What kit is it? Is an Airfix or Guillow's? Check their sites..Or Google search the topic Balsa wood planes ..If I find any links I will post them here..Jeff


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

its a Guillow's


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok!! I addition to reading the instructions again, you cna go here....
http://www.guillow.com/GuillowHome.asp?UID=5341740 to the Guillow's website. I see they have a message board now,they didin't have that when i was looking for help with my plane..Try there!!! Hope you get the info you need . I wish I had taken photo's of the process wheni buiilt mine .. Jeff


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

ok all this reading about the planes might have me interested in trying one, wheres the best place to buy one in ontario ?


----------

